# Pic of the year for Valet Magic...



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

We had just finished the car when Mr Evans came to collect one of his Ferrari's from us that we were doing some work on :thumb:

A genuine great guy that never had to rush off and stayed around talking for a while.
Its a great honour looking after Mr Evans and I look forward to him popping in again soon as he said there are plenty more that will want some Magic :argie:
It also helps that we are only 5 mins away from each other :thumb:










Robbie


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

I do like Mr Evans these days. 

One of the best contracts to get too. Nice one Robbie. :thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

well done! wonder if you will do his 250's at some point :lol:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Impressive client Robbie :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

He is a nice guy and a proper car guy, some very nice motors to work on i would assume. Car looked good too


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice pick up Mr Magic

As others have said a collection piece in there one would work on for free


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Brilliant stuff! 

Big fan Chris Evans. Much prefer to listen to him in the morning rather than that tub of lard on Radio1.

I thought all of his Fezza's where white?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Dan Clark said:


> Brilliant stuff!
> 
> Big fan Chris Evans. Much prefer to listen to him in the morning rather than that tub of lard on Radio1.
> 
> I thought all of his Fezza's where white?


They generally are but this is one of a few he has just brought :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Mr Evans at magic towers he is always around the local area and always happy to chat cars


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Superb shot! I think he's a great guy, certainly a petrolhead in its truest form! He always comes over great on interviews and auctions off drives in his Ferraris for charity which i think is top drawer!


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> They generally are but this is one of a few he has just brought :thumb:


He just bought an Lotus Elan +2. :argie:

:thumb:


----------



## Simonhi (Jun 6, 2009)

Good work Robbie, 

Chris does seem like a genuinely nice bloke, comes across as very down to earth and a total car nutjob. 

When do you get your hands on the £5m jobbie ???


----------



## A777 (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice one Robbie.


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

Wow! Having him as a client, he must be in all the time with a different Ferrari lol! 
Nice that he's happy to have a photo taken, seems down to earth.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

That is very cool! Hope you pointed him in my direction for his maintainence products :lol:


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

Top notch client, love listening to him in the morning on the way into work. 

Question is, will you be tempted to name drop ........ LOL!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I saw this on facebook, but was on my mobile and couldn't make out who the "star" was....

Nice motor..... Although, he does look WAYYYY too tall for it :lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

CleanYourCar said:


> That is very cool! Hope you pointed him in my direction for his maintainence products :lol:


 :thumb:

Now you know why I bought so much polish off you, do you know how many cars he has :doublesho:lol:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Pic of the year without a doubt - Well done :O)


----------



## Herefordquattro (May 31, 2010)

Ninja59 said:


> well done! wonder if you will do his 250's at some point :lol:


don't know about his £12M '63 GTO but he may let you at his $10M '61 GT:lol:

hats off to him despite being rolling in it seems to be a very down to earth guy and so much nicer to listen to on the way to work than that loud mouthed idjit on R1.

nice client Magic:thumb:


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

As said above, he comes across as a genuine guy, have just finished his first autobiography recently and starting the second one, a good read if you like him. 

A great client to have, look forward to seeing some more of his fleet getting the 'magic' touch :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Beancounter said:


> As said above, he comes across as a genuine guy, have just finished his first autobiography recently and starting the second one, a good read if you like him.
> 
> A great client to have, look forward to seeing some more of his fleet getting the 'magic' touch :thumb:


Very nice laid back guy that enjoys a good chat about cars :thumb:


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

still very jealous of your unit!

nice pic.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Brilliant mate.

Did it open his eyes at all or has he always known about detailing as such?

Great thing to have mate, well played.


----------



## dwmc (Jun 6, 2010)

nice one . i see loads of threads where a famous persons car has been detailed but normally they ask for privacy but not in this case so well do to Chris Evans aswell as your good self for sharing :thumb:


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

:thumb: Is this the 328 you detailed the interior on the other week?

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=206602


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Probably the best pic ever put up here 

He is very cool.


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

I notice he's posing in his pjamas.

Did he spend the night there?


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

seems like a proper car nut who just enjoys talking to people about his cars.
The only difference between him an us is about £15m worth of cars!
I look forward to seeing more of his cars, especially the more vintage ones.


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Good stuff! :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

horned yo said:


> Probably the best pic ever put up here
> 
> He is very cool.


 :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Congrats Robbie and nice to see Mr. Evans cares for his cars! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

Mr Evans is certainly a top-notch petrolhead. His collection, that we know about, sounds incredible.

I often wondered who looked after his cars. Is this the first detail?

As has been said, certainly prefer listening to Mr Evans than Mouthy on the other side.

Nice work, great detailer and great client

All the Best
Chris


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

I was listening to Radio 2 this morning and he mentioned that he had a nice shinny red car he wanted to drive today and he warmed it all up for 10 mins before leaving for work and then it rained the whole way there lol... so now its all dirty


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

buck-egit said:


> I was listening to Radio 2 this morning and he mentioned that he had a nice shinny red car he wanted to drive today and he warmed it all up for 10 mins before leaving for work and then it rained the whole way there lol... so now its all dirty


:lol: I heard that also.
Good to hear him talking about it :thumb:


----------



## gdavison (May 14, 2009)

Nice 1 Robbie .. your going to be very busy


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Very cool mate!!!!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Very nice mate :thumb:

At least it was well protected for the rain lol


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Very cool pic Robbie :thumb:

Neil


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

gdavison said:


> Nice 1 Robbie .. your going to be very busy


But never too busy to keep your looking great mate. :thumb:


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Cool, enough said.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

As many have said already - very cool indeed


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Well done dude, I'm sure he'll keep you busy! :thumb:


----------



## Dohnut (Feb 4, 2011)

I do like Chris, top bloke. Has had some really good shows and like listening to him on the radio on the way to work, cant be bothered with Moyles either.

He has some really nice cars and looks after them. http://www.autotrader.co.uk/EDITORIAL/CARS/FEATURES/chris_evans_car_collection.html


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Steve Burnett said:


> seems like a proper car nut who just enjoys talking to people about his cars.
> The only difference between him an us is about £15m worth of cars!
> I look forward to seeing more of his cars, especially the more vintage ones.


Thats the value of the 63 GTO and 61 GT

The white collection is another £3million

thats without some of the others

£25million is more like it.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Magic!! well done sir, Hey hope your going to lay some nice waxdown on them classics when they come in....:thumb:

The 63GTO mmmm the the 250 california spyder mmmmmm 

Don't think its sunk in yet if you have these in to detail....

39 GTO's in 3 years................ A very special write up head this way at some point this year:thumb:

Looking forward to it......... Chris a great petrol head :wave:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

123quackers said:


> Magic!! well done sir, Hey hope your going to lay some nice waxdown on them classics when they come in....:thumb:
> 
> The 63GTO mmmm the the 250 california spyder mmmmmm
> 
> ...


I have no idea what he has in mind for his cars but I can only hope :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

123quackers said:


> Magic!! well done sir, Hey hope your going to lay some nice waxdown on them classics when they come in....:thumb:
> 
> The 63GTO mmmm the the 250 california spyder mmmmmm
> 
> ...


I cant say what he has in mind for his cars but I can only hope :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

123quackers said:


> Magic!! well done sir, Hey hope your going to lay some nice waxdown on them classics when they come in....:thumb:
> 
> The 63GTO mmmm the the 250 california spyder mmmmmm
> 
> ...


I cant say what he is thinking with his cars but I can hope :thumb:


----------



## HARPO (Feb 14, 2011)

Am I the only one who dislikes him and thinks hes a big headed no talent? Nice client though fair play!


----------



## Lukewarm (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice one, my wife and I saw Chris Evans today at the Super Car Sunday event at his Mulberry Inn restaurant in Chiddingfold. We didn't speak to him but he had plenty of time to chat to everyone and have his picture taken.

Some cracking cars there as well, he turned up in a new GTO, silver with the yellow strip across the bonnet. There were 3 Veyron's next to each other, Maseratii's, Lamborghini's, a McLaren SLR next to a Carrera GT, a Alfa 8C Competizione (looked like the normally stunning paintwork on this needed some Magic), 3 Ford GT40's, Audi R8 Spider and an Jaguar XK55 to name a few. Great morning out. :thumb:


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Great photo Robbie :thumb:
I hope he brings you a few more cars from his collection to work your magic on.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

admg1 said:


> Great photo Robbie :thumb:
> I hope he brings you a few more cars from his collection to work your magic on.


Lets hope so Adam :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Nice one Robbie :thumb: Always liked Chris, going right back to the Big Breakfast days (anyone remember Zig & Zag? :lol.


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

Viper said:


> Nice one Robbie :thumb: Always liked Chris, going right back to the Big Breakfast days (anyone remember Zig & Zag? :lol.


crikey am I that old? :doublesho


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

surgemaster said:


> crikey am I that old? :doublesho


Well, you're a lot older than me, put it that way :lol:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Viper said:


> Well, you're a lot older than me, put it that way :lol:


and dont forget your toothbrush!!!:thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

123quackers said:


> and dont forget your toothbrush!!!:thumb:


Even though it's only Monday...TFI Friday :thumb:


----------



## standard issue (Apr 2, 2011)

Thought all his ferraris were white?


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

its nice to see mick hucknall out and about

i didnt know he was a ferrari fan!

i wonder how simply red are doing nowadays:thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

awesome Robbie


----------



## ashk (Aug 11, 2008)

Ha very cool has he taken his ferrari 250 gto down, thats my favourite all time car...


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

AWESOME!!!

he is a proper genuine bloke from the TV.. would love to see his cars and meet him!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

ashk said:


> Ha very cool has he taken his ferrari 250 gto down, thats my favourite all time car...


Its currently being fully restored so not on the road :thumb:

Thanks for the comments guys :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

*MAGIC* said:


> Its currently being fully restored so not on the road :thumb:


Is it with Nick Mason Robbie?

His restorations are superb! 

Alan W


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Alan W said:


> Is it with Nick Mason Robbie?
> 
> His restorations are superb!
> 
> Alan W


Its in Italy mate :thumb:


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Alan W said:


> Is it with Nick Mason Robbie?
> 
> His restorations are superb!
> 
> Alan W


Doesn't restore other people's cars. The GTO is getting its Ferrari Clasiche restoration a the factory.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice one Robbie:thumb:

I bet you have a few more like him that you have to keep on the down low


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Planet Man said:


> Nice one Robbie:thumb:
> 
> I bet you have a few more like him that you have to keep on the down low


I do have a few that dont like pics and others that dont mind.

Mr Evans is a genuine guy that was in no rush to leave and was more than happy to have his pic taken :thumb:

Robbie


----------

